# انقذوني



## nasranya (31 ديسمبر 2009)

لا اريد ان اموت دون ان اعرف اين ربي؟
يوم ولدت كبر جدي في اذني وقال لا اله الا الله
وكيف لي ان اعرف ربي؟
لماذا لم يسالوني عن اي ديانه اريد اعتقانها؟
حائره بين اسلام اجبرت علي الدخول فيه وبين ان اكون انا من يختار طريقي الي ربي
اريد الرد عاجلا 
كيف لي ان احدد ديانتي؟فانا مسلمه في بطاقتي فقط
وهل حقا لو وددت الدخول في النصرانيه اني اشرك بربي
انا مش عارفه بصراحه اقول ايه انا تعبانه جدا ومش عارفه الطريق.


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك و ينور طريقك اكتبي اي سؤال انت عاوزاه في قسم الاسئلة المسيحية و الاعضاء هيجاوبو عليه ربنا يباركهم و ما تخافيش انت هنا بين اخواتك 


لا اريد ان اموت دون ان اعرف اين ربي؟
يوم ولدت كبر جدي في اذني وقال لا اله الا الله
وكيف لي ان اعرف ربي؟
ابحثي عنه تجديه ضعي اسئلتك و ما يحيرك في قسم الاسئلة المسيحية 
لماذا لم يسالوني عن اي ديانه اريد اعتقانها؟
حائره بين اسلام اجبرت علي الدخول فيه وبين ان اكون انا من يختار طريقي الي ربي
اريد الرد عاجلا 
كيف لي ان احدد ديانتي؟
مش مهم ما يكتب على اوراق الفانيين بل ما يكتب في قلبك في كتير ناس مكتوب في بطاقاتهم مسلم و لكنهم ليسو كذلك ربنا يهمو قلبك 
فانا مسلمه في بطاقتي فقط
وهل حقا لو وددت الدخول في النصرانيه اني اشرك بربي
لا بالعكس انت سوف تجدين الرب و الاله الحقيقي 
انا مش عارفه بصراحه اقول ايه انا تعبانه جدا ومش عارفه الطريق. 		
ربنا يباركك و يقويكي و اي سؤال كل الناس هنا في الخدمة 

اعتقد انك وصلت الى بر الامان و لا تدخلي اي دين عن غير قناعة المنتدى فاتح ابوابو لاي استفسار و الاعضاء البركة فيهم كلهم مستعدين يخدمو 

اهلا بيكي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا اله واحد اول الوصايا

انت تؤمن باله واحد حسنا تفعل من رساله يعقوب

كل دي ايات من عندنا

شرك ازاي

الطريق واحد و هوا اله واحد بس مش تلاته و لا عشره.....

وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ». 
5 قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟» 
6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 
7 لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ». 
8 قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا». 
9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 
10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 
11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا.)


انا كنت زيك و متبحره في ديني كنت قبل انكار الله

و انتهي بي الامر للالحاد و انكار الله.....و لما اعترف بيه مبقاش عايزه الدين

بس خدي الخبر الحلو دا (2 *اَلشَّعْبُ السَّالِكُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ أَبْصَرَ نُوراً عَظِيماً. الْجَالِسُونَ فِي أَرْضِ ظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ.* 
3 أَكْثَرْتَ الأُمَّةَ. عَظَّمْتَ لَهَا الْفَرَحَ. يَفْرَحُونَ أَمَامَكَ كَالْفَرَحِ فِي الْحَصَادِ. كَالَّذِينَ يَبْتَهِجُونَ عِنْدَمَا يَقْتَسِمُونَ غَنِيمَةً. 
4 لأَنَّ نِيرَ ثِقْلِهِ وَعَصَا كَتِفِهِ وَقَضِيبَ مُسَخِّرِهِ كَسَّرْتَهُنَّ كَمَا فِي يَوْمِ مِدْيَانَ. 
5 لأَنَّ كُلَّ سِلاَحِ الْمُتَسَلِّحِ فِي الْوَغَى وَكُلَّ رِدَاءٍ مُدَحْرَجٍ فِي الدِّمَاءِ يَكُونُ لِلْحَرِيقِ مَأْكَلاً لِلنَّارِ. 
6 *لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 
*7 لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هَذَا. )


ان اشتكيتي لنا للتمثيل و للسخريه الله يهديكي و سنعطيكي خدنا الايسر


ان  كنتي حائره فالشعب الجالس في الظلمه ابصر نورا عظيما لازم تشوفيه

انا حاسه بيكي

و كنت فاكره اني هكفر و اشرك

بس ابحثي جامد

امسحي ما في مخك من افكار و اتعلمي من اول و جديد

و اسئلي لحد ما نطفش و نسيب لك الفورم

و ان كنتي تمثلي علينا

مش هيضرنا في حاجه

لكي الله يؤنبك و يحاسبك

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الدين هوا الله

الله لم يأتي باديان

الله اتي بالطريق

و شكرا


----------



## nasranya (31 ديسمبر 2009)

انالا اسخر ولكني حقا تائهه .كلامي لا يعني اني ارفض الاسلام ولكني اريد الطريق الصحيح وما يقلقني ويثير فزعي.اني لا اعرف شيئا عن الاسلام كما لا اعرف شيءا عن المسيحيه
اذا كان الرب واحد فانا اريد ان اتعلم عنه مهما اختلفت الديانه. حينها ساعرف الطريق
لكني اخاف ان اكلم احد بهذا الموضوع خوفا ان يؤذوني فاهلي صارمين واخاف كثيرا


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزتي اقرأي و أسألي و ما تخافيش اطلعي على كل الاديان و المعتقدات و تفحصيهم بعقل منفتح و ربنا هينورك


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يُنقل الى الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية​


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخت العزيزة، ما رأيك أن تقرأي و تبحثي و بعدها تُقرري؟
إقرأي و إبحثي و بعدها خُذي قرارك بكامل إرادتك. كبداية، تفضلي بقرائة الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟
و بعدها تعالي هنا لطرح اي سؤال بخصوص الإيمان المسيحي
إقرأي أيضاً الكتاب المقدس و ابدأي بالعهد الجديد
صلي بنفس الوقت ان يرشدك الرب لطريقه، لخلاصه فلن يرد طلبك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

nasranya قال:


> انالا اسخر ولكني حقا تائهه .كلامي لا يعني اني ارفض الاسلام ولكني اريد الطريق الصحيح وما يقلقني ويثير فزعي.اني لا اعرف شيئا عن الاسلام كما لا اعرف شيءا عن المسيحيه
> اذا كان الرب واحد فانا اريد ان اتعلم عنه مهما اختلفت الديانه. حينها ساعرف الطريق
> لكني اخاف ان اكلم احد بهذا الموضوع خوفا ان يؤذوني فاهلي صارمين واخاف كثيرا


 

اقرئي الكل و اختاري بعقل و فكر واعي

و لكن و انتي بتدوري في الاديان افتكري مقوله المسيح كويس

(«*احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 
16 مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟* 
17 هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً 
18 لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً. 
19 كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ.) 

دا المؤشر الي بنقيس بيه اي نبي 

ثماره

من ثماره اي تعاليمه و اتباعه تعرفيه

انا تبحرت في ديني جدا اولا قبل ان امر بفقدان الايمان

و رجعت ابحث في الاتنين

يعني اخدت وقتي اوي

و قريت شبهات كتير

و عرفت انهي ثمار تصلح للاكل

و شكرا لكي


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

nasranya قال:


> لا اريد ان اموت دون ان اعرف اين ربي؟
> يوم ولدت كبر جدي في اذني وقال لا اله الا الله
> وكيف لي ان اعرف ربي؟
> لماذا لم يسالوني عن اي ديانه اريد اعتقانها؟
> ...



*تعرفى على المسيحية من مصدرها الحقيقي والوحيد, الإنجيل, ومع القراءة لابد من الصلاة, أفتحى قلبك لخالقك, تكلمي معه, اطلبى منه أن ينير قلبك وعقلك, وهنا سينتهى دورك ويبدأ دوره, فهو خالقك والمعتنى بك, ويحبك بصفة شخصية وكأنك مخلوقته الوحيدة, أنه يعرفك بالأسم, وسيناديك بأسمك, فأنت محبوبته, وهو أبوك السماوى, والأب السماوى لا يترك أبناءه يموتون جوعا له, بل سيطعمك من خبر الحياة, ولا يترك أبناءه يموتون عطشا له, بل سيرويك من ينبوع الماء الحي

فقط أطلبيه *


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام رب السلام 



nasranya قال:


> وهل حقا لو وددت الدخول في النصرانيه اني اشرك بربي
> انا مش عارفه بصراحه اقول ايه انا تعبانه جدا ومش عارفه الطريق.


 

من هنا نبدأ .
تصحيح المفاهيم المغلوطة اولا 

من قال لك اننا نشرك بالله ؟؟ ما هي علامات اشراكنا بالله ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*عزيزتى إذا اردتى معرفة المسيحية فأعرفيها من اهلها لا من اعداءها !
*


----------



## nasranya (31 ديسمبر 2009)

علشان كده حابه تساعدوني وتفهموني يعني ايه مسيحيه؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

nasranya قال:


> علشان كده حابه تساعدوني وتفهموني يعني ايه مسيحيه؟


 
المسيحية مش ديانة ، المسيحية اتباع شخص المسيح والايمان به للخلاص والتبرير . 

والمسيح هو متمم نبؤات الانبياء كلهم من اولا النبؤات التي قالها الله لآدم ، الى آخر نبؤة قالها يوحنا المعمدان .

في المسيح وحده تتحقق كل نبؤات العهد القديم ، فهو الشخص الذي كان كل الانبياء يتكلمون عن مجيئه ، وكانت نبؤاتهم هي اعداد الطريق له.

هذا هو الدرس الاول .

اتفهم ، ننتقل الى الدرس الثاني ، لنتعرف اكثر عن ما هي النبؤات ، ومن هو يسوع المسيح .

اتفقنا .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

انا هتابع الدروس درس درس انا لسه نون برضه

متااااااااابعه


----------



## nasranya (31 ديسمبر 2009)

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

nasranya قال:


> متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه


 
طيب تروث متابعة بتتفرج معلش ، لانها منقولة للسنة التي بعدها ، انما انت متابعة لازم تشترك بالاجابة 

هل ما كتبته لك مفهوم ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*طيب أختى العزيزة ، فليسمح لى استاذى نيو مان ان اشارك خلفه وتحته فى هذا الدرس واكون اول المتعلمين،

وارى ان اول شئ لابد ان تعرفيه هو خطة خلاص الإنسان بواسطة الله

واقول لك اسمعى اول 3 اصحاحات من سفر التكوين 
هنا
*
http://www.alenjil.com/


----------



## nasranya (31 ديسمبر 2009)

هو الكلام واضح بس فيه جزء مش مفهوم 
كيف ان المسيحيه ليست ديانه؟
وهل لو اتبعت شخص المسيح وامنت بيه؟ده يؤثر علي ديانتي 
وهل لاني مكتوبه في بطاقتي مسلمه يبقي انا فعلا مسلمه؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

nasranya قال:


> هو الكلام واضح بس فيه جزء مش مفهوم
> كيف ان المسيحيه ليست ديانه؟
> وهل لو اتبعت شخص المسيح وامنت بيه؟ده يؤثر علي ديانتي
> وهل لاني مكتوبه في بطاقتي مسلمه يبقي انا فعلا مسلمه؟


 
المسيحية مش ديانة .

اولا : لان المسيح لم يأتي علشان يعمل ديانة جديدة ، وانما تكميل وتتميم نبؤات الانبياء في العهد القديم ، الذين كانوا يخبرون عن مجيء المسيح في وقت ما من الزمان ليفعل اشياء معينة ( ح نعرفها بعدين ) .


ثانيا : لان المسيحية لا يمكن وضعها تحت مظلة ( دين ) مع ( اديان وضعية ومزيفة اخرى ). المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة ، ولا احد يستطيع ان يأتي الى الله الاب الا بواسطة المسيح ، فهو ليس طريق من الطرق او دين من الديانات . هو ليس دين . 

ثالثا : الايمان بعمل المسيح للخلاص والفداء والتبرير  يجعلك ( مؤمنة بالله ) ، والله لا يعاملك بما هو مكتوب بالبطاقة او جواز السفر !!!


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

nasranya قال:


> كيف ان *المسيحيه* ليست ديانه؟


 


*المسيحية ليست ديانه لأنها حياة المسيح فينا *

*نحن المؤمنون نتبع المسيح وليس المسيحية *

*سأقول لكِ .... لماذا المسيح ؟*

*** لأنه النور ( يعطي النور - مصدر النور)*
يوحنا 8 : 12 
ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً «*أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ*. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي *فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ* بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 
​*** لأنه الطريق الوحيد للمصالحة مع الله ( يُعطي المصالحة )*
يوحنا 14 : 6 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ «*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ* وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ......
كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 19 
أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ* فِي الْمَسِيحِ* *مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ،* غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 

​*** لأنه ُمعطي للمـــاء الحي *
رؤيا يوحنا : 21 : 6 
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي «قَدْ تَمَّ أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. *أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ* *مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً*. 
يوحنا 4 : 14 
وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا *فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ* إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». 

​*** لأنه خبز الحياة ( ُمعطي الحياة )*
يوحنا 6 : 35 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ *أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ*. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ *فلاَ يَجُوعُ* وَمَنْ *يُؤْمِنْ* بِي *فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً*. 

​*** لأنه حمل الله الذي يغفر الخطايا ( يُعطي الغفران )*

يوحنا 1 : 29 
..... هُوَذَا *حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي *يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ*. 

​*** مصدر الراحة والأمان ( معطي الراحة )*
متى 11 : 28 
تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ *وَأَنَا* *أُرِيحُكُمْ*. 
​*** لأنه يضمن الحياة الأبدية ( يُعطي اليقين )*
يوحنا 10 : 28 
*وَأَنَا* أُعْطِيهَا *حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً* *وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ* إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَ*لاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي*. 

​*هل لاحظتي أن المسيح في كل ما ورد كان معطي لكل شئ

ولم يطالب بشئ ... فقط الإيمان وقبول عطاياه بإمتنان وشكر 

فيتولد في الداخل فيض من ثمر روح الله لعمل كل ما هو مُقدس

قبول المسيح يُقدس الداخل فيتغيَّر الخارج لفعل مشيئته وبسرور 



*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 ديسمبر 2009)

;كما قال اخى صوت صارخ فقط اطلبيه ان يعلمكى طريقه وتاكدى اختى انه سامع دعائك  هو قال ((


 لأني الحق أقول لكم : إن من قال لهذا الجبل: انتقل وانطرح في البحر ولا يشك في قلبه، بل يؤمن أن ما يقوله يكون، فمهما قال يكون له

24 لذلك أقول لكم: كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون، فآمنوا أن تنالوه، فيكون لكم )))
سلام الرب يكون معكى اختى الحبيبه


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> كما قال اخى صوت صارخ فقط اطلبيه ان يعلمكى طريقه وتاكدى اختى انه سامع دعائك هو قال
> (( مرقس الأصحاح 11 العدد 23 لأَنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ قَالَ لِهَذَا الْجَبَلِ انْتَقِلْ وَانْطَرِحْ فِي لْبَحْرِ وَلاَ يَشُكُّ فِي قَلْبِهِ بَلْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ مَا يَقُولُهُ يَكُونُ فَمَهْمَا قَالَ يَكُونُ لَهُ.
> 24 لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَهُ حِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ فَآمِنُوا أَنْ تَنَالُوهُ فَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ. ))
> سلام الرب يكون معكى اختى الحبيبه


 


*شكرًا ثابت بيسوع على الآيات المُختارة *

*التي نرى فيها قوة الإيمان والثقة الكاملة بالرب *


----------



## tawfik jesus (1 يناير 2010)

لو سمحتولي اتدخل اذا ممكن,
بحب اعطيكي شرح واللي هو  بسيط جدا جدا للتعرف على يسوع

احفظي التالي:
1)يسوع مساوي للاب في الجوهر
2)يسوع يحبك
3)يسوع محبة
4)يسوع مخلصك
5)يسوع تجدينه في وقت الفرح والضيق
6)تعاليم المسيح هي الحياة السعيدة
7)من امن بالمسيح وان مات فسيحيا
8)المسيح يعيش فيكي وعليكي ان تعيشي بالمسيح
9)احبب الرب الهك من كل قلبك واحبب قريبك كنفسك


----------



## nasranya (1 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> احفظي التالي:
> 1)يسوع مساوي للاب في الجوهر
> 2)يسوع يحبك
> 3)يسوع محبة
> ...


وازاي تعرف ان قلبك امتلئ بحب يسوع
يا تري ده شي يتحس ولا بيبقي واقع ملموس قدامك


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 يناير 2010)

nasranya قال:


> وازاي تعرف ان قلبك امتلئ بحب يسوع
> يا تري ده شي يتحس ولا بيبقي واقع ملموس قدامك


 
اولا : ان يشعر الانسان بعظم خطيئته وان جرمه ضد الله اكبر من ان يحتمله 

ثانيا : ان تفهمي عمل المسيح بالفداء لكي يغفر خطايانا ويقربنا الى الله في القداسة 

ساعتها ستعرفي ان محبة يسوع لنا انه اخذ المبادرة الاولى ومات على الصليب لفدائنا ونحن لازلنا خطاة .

محبة يسوع لنا واقع ملموس ، بالادلة والبراهين ، لا يحتاج الى احاسيس ومشاعر .


----------



## Strident (1 يناير 2010)

nasranya قال:


> وازاي تعرف ان قلبك امتلئ بحب يسوع
> يا تري ده شي يتحس ولا بيبقي واقع ملموس قدامك



الاتنين..ز

بيتحس و بيبقى واضح أوي...و بيبان حتى في كل الظروف و الملابسات اللي بتحصل، اللي بيسميها البعض صدف...أمر واقع و ليس وهمي...و حتى لما أفقده مؤقتاً باحس، و مش ممكن أمثله على نفسي أبداً مهما حاولت


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

*هنا أسئلة وأجوبة مسيحية فقط *

*مشرف القسم *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

هوا الذي قال في الانجيل ليس المسيحيين هما الذين قالوا علي فكره

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1780519#post1780519


----------



## حمورابي (1 يناير 2010)

عزيزتي / nasranya 
البار بالأيمان يحيا 
لماذا لا تُطالع ِ على أحد الرسائلْ مثلاً ( رسالة بولس الرسول الى أهلْ أفسسْ) 
أن 
كانتّ البِشارة طَويلةَ وأقصرها حَسب البَشير مار مرقس الرسول . 
تفضلي طالع ِ على أحد الرسائلْ بعدّ الصلاة . وأن شاء الله سَوف تُؤمَنين ّ بالمَسيح رباً ومـُخلصاً 
نحنُ نَنتظر أختبارُك ِ بِمشيئة الله


----------



## fredyyy (1 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> الله لم يأتي باديان
> 
> *الله اتي بالطريق*
> 
> و شكرا


 


*شكرًا / truthseeker5*

*على هذا الرد .......... رائع *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

انا مش بتكلم من نفسي ابدا

ولا دا كلامي اساسا

دا محطوط في بوقي كدا

و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (1 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> انا مش بتكلم من نفسي ابدا
> 
> ولا دا كلامي اساسا
> 
> ...


 

*شكرًا لك يارب على قوة تغييرك *

*مجدًا لك تغيِّر ........... ولا تتغيَّر *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يناير 2010)

*سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك أختى العزيزة نصرانيا

لقد قال إخوتى كل شئ
ولكنى سأكتب البعض لكى أضع بعض الروابط
أولا إبدأى بقراءة إنجيل متى

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/

ثانيا أطلبى من الرب أن يفهمك وينور عينيكى ويظهر الحق لكى
ثالثا لكى هذه الروابط بعد قراءة الإنجيل​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108916

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84936

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64686


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

لا عفوا اختي مونيكا

من التجربه انجيل مرقص اسهل لكي تبدأ ثم انجيل يوحنا 

و لماذا يوحنا لكي تعلم انه ليس المسيحيين هم الذين ادعوا الالوهيه للمسيح

ثم قراءه سفر اعمال الرسل

و شكرا


----------



## nasranya (2 يناير 2010)

شاكره تعاونكم الجميل وقد اثمر عليا بفوائد كثيره.وقد اطلعت علي معظم هذه الروابط
وجاري الاطلاع المستمر.


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

اهل بيكي اختي العزيزة,
واي مساعدة نحنا حاضريين


----------



## nasranya (3 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> اهل بيكي اختي العزيزة,
> واي مساعدة نحنا حاضريين


 مشكووور وانا سعيده جدا بهذا الاهتمام


----------

